# Swapping Cars



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

This is probably a stupid question but;

Ive just bought a new car, going to collect it next week sometime. I obviously need to swap my current policy onto my new car but, I still need my old car insured for a few weeks until ive sold it.

Whats the best way of going about it? Swapping my insurance and then adding my old car back on or temporary insurance on my old car?


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Speak to your insurance company. I was able to add another car that i was selling to my main policy for a week or so for about £17 i think it was.
So yeah i would probably swap it to the new car then add the old one

I'm sure someone with a better idea will be along soon and will know for sure


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

chris l said:


> Speak to your insurance company. I was able to add another car that i was selling to my main policy for a week or so for about £17 i think it was.
> So yeah i would probably swap it to the new car then add the old one
> 
> I'm sure someone with a better idea will be along soon and will know for sure


Nice one fella, It seems logical but I've never had to do it before. I couldn't ring them today as they're shut, but Ill see what they can do for me tomorrow.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah i was quite surprise at how easy it was. I was expecting it to be a bit of a pain but it was fine.


----------

